

Ruling Passions (an essay on David Hume) - gruseom
http://www.philosophypress.co.uk/?p=1941

======
quinndupont
Wow, HN just combined two of my loves: computers and philosophy. How many
others are interested in philosophy on HN?

~~~
noblethrasher
Triple majored in mathematics, history and philosophy; now working as a
developer. Hume is among my favorite philosophers and I'm working on a web app
inspired by his stuff.

